# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  How to make your own masks

## Valli6

If you are so inclined, here are instructions on how to make your own mask out of fabric. This is written in german though, so you'll have to go by the pictures (skip to page 3 of this PDF): 
https://media.essen.de/media/wwwesse...wehr_Essen.pdf

If anyone comes across other mask-making instructions please post in this thread. Personally though, if I feel the need to have an emergency mask (and I actually don't at this time), I will just tie a bandana around my face (and look very cool). 

*UPDATE:* Now that two people I know have caught the virus (and one - with pre-existing conditions - has died of a heart attack brought on by the virus) in the future, if I go out I will definitely cover my face with _something_.

----------


## Todd

I understand a bit of german but had to use the translator. 

you need  Breathable, permeable, heat-resistant cotton fabric and some wire.

----------


## jmdrake

A great resource.  The Open Source COVID19 Medical Supplies Facebook Group.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/open...oup_highlights

----------


## 69360

Why bother with a mask? I currently as a US citizen have a 0.044% chance of infection and a .00007 chance of death from this virus. If this was Vegas I would bet every penny I had that I will be fine. With my geographic location my chances of infection are even lower.

----------


## jmdrake

> Why bother with a mask? I currently as a US citizen have a 0.044% chance of infection and a .00007 chance of death from this virus. If this was Vegas I would bet every penny I had that I will be fine. With my geographic location my chances of infection are even lower.


Some are making masks for others.  I know of healthcare workers who were using paper towels and rubber bands for masks.  I just shipped them some actual n95 respirators but my supplies are starting to run low.

----------


## 69360

> Some are making masks for others.  I know of healthcare workers who were using paper towels and rubber bands for masks.  I just shipped them some actual n95 respirators but my supplies are starting to run low.


That makes sense, there is never anything wrong with voluntary donation.

----------


## Valli6

_Instructables_ has quite a few.

These are made from; Filter Fabric or other cloth, Wire, Sewing supplies, Electrical Tape
https://www.instructables.com/id/Medical-Mask

This one allows you to insert a non-woven filter. 
_I wonder if certain types of non-woven weed barrier fabric (aka landscaping fabric) are an effective filter material?_
Made from; Paper, elastic, 1/4 yard cotton or cotton blend fabric, pipe cleaner
https://www.instructables.com/id/Adj...or-Non-woven-/

*More masks and face shields:*
https://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Face-Mask-Projects

*This person designed  a homemade ventilator!*
_Goal for this project is to create a Homemade Medical Ventilator from the materials we have available all around for low price so that we can reproduce it anywhere fast._
https://www.instructables.com/id/Hom...al-Ventilator/

Here it is in action:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pGB...ture=emb_title

----------


## Warlord

The funny thing is I have a mask!  i bought some product years ago to kill bugs and it came with a mask and plastic gloves.  I never once thought i'd need it...

Its basically a face mask with a plastic thing in the center which i assume allows you to breathe,

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Yet we still have neoconservative comedian Jesse Watters and some supposed Doctor telling us to just wash our hands.

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## Working Poor

> I will just tie a bandana around my face (and look very cool).


I do this along with soaking it in colloidal silver with a cotton gauze pad pinned between the layers for easy disposal. I look very cool as usual.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Not all Doctors agree with the WHO and the Surgeon General about the value of masks.

----------

